# Getting rather plump....



## HannahBanana (Dec 23, 2012)

I got Tilly the mouse a week past on Friday (so about 11 days ago) over the last couple of days I've noticed her getting a little bit podgy. She didn't have her wheel for a few days and I'm wondering if the lack of exercise has allowed her to fill out. I'm also wondering if it's possible she was just pregnant when I got her. I know two weeks is usually when you can see for sure.... 
Her wheel is back in but she seems a little down in the dumps, just staying in her house, although she is eating fine. Still trying to source a cage mate for her as soon as we can as we think that will cheer her up. 
Any thoughts on her increased weight appreciated. It's not a massive difference but she was very lean before....


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Sometimes new mice gain a bit of weight with a better diet than their pet store gives them. Pregnant mice hold their weight on the posterior end, so they look a bit like a pear. If you post a photo it'd be easier to guess. If you have a kitchen scale you can monitor her growth.


----------



## HannahBanana (Dec 23, 2012)

She looks a bit hippy but she rarely stays still. Will try take some pictures tomorrow. She is on the same food as in the pet store, little treat now and again though.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

It's a bit stressful bringing in new mice from questionable backgrounds. I've been eyeing my new doe who was in with males but I keep telling myself she was too young to be chosen over the other females in the tank to get knocked up. : P Yet whenever she stretches and her belly protrudes I worry all over again! The scale sets my mind at ease as numbers don't lie.  (her weight is becoming more constant)


----------



## kyrabbit (Jan 11, 2013)

I had similar suspicions with my doe Buttercup when I first got her. Turns out, she wasn't pregnant and once she filled out she didn't gain anymore. My best guess is that the stress of getting to her furr-ever home slimmed her down. I can imagine it is terrifying to be taken from your mother, put in a box with your litter mates and probably 2-10 other litters (depending on sizes and what not) and shipped from one location to another and getting stuck in a tank with all these big bald humans looking in on you. Even coming from a private breeder, I can imagine life is more stressful when you're living with a small colony than on your own or with 1 or 2 other mice.

Just my $0.02, lol. 
Hopefully if she isn't pregnant, she's putting on some "happy weight."


----------

